# Alshon Jeffery



## Beansly (Sep 13, 2012)

Is anyone out there thinking of starting Jeffery in place of their 2 or 3 WR? I have to decide before tonight whether to start him instead of Victor Cruz...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

Alshon Jeffery is the shit. Been watching him since he was a freshman at South Carolina(which is my team). A beast, He will deliver. take him


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

And cruz is sucking!


----------



## jpill (Sep 13, 2012)

Cruz all day ! Cruz is sucking ? He's played one game this season.. I bet a joint he produces over jeffery this week


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

I only smoke blunts


----------



## Beansly (Sep 13, 2012)

Cruz has always had problems with dropping the ball from what I've read, but he's ranked top 10 in WR or something right? Alshon's somewhere around 40-50 if i remember right... but still.. I'm thinking that Pack's D wont be able to guard Marshall, Forte AND Jeffery.
Fuck! I'm stressin!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

No, the pack can't guard 6'+ 220lb reciever, how can they guard 2?? alshon is a big play guy. and a redzone threat. i dont see cruz having a monster year.


----------



## jpill (Sep 13, 2012)

you guys were wrong, the pac's skull fucked the bear wr's ! Thats typical of this site though, a lot of fraudulent information..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 14, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<Carolina Panthers fan


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

jpill said:


> you guys were wrong, the pac's skull fucked the bear wr's ! Thats typical of this site though, a lot of fraudulent information..


Ok, I know this has absolutely nothing to do with this thread, but I just about DIED laughing when I read your signature. My god that is hilarious!


----------



## jpill (Sep 14, 2012)

hahaha yeah i thought it was hilarious, she asked me to take it down but fuck that, you shouldn't of typed it !


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

jpill said:


> hahaha yeah i thought it was hilarious, she asked me to take it down but fuck that, you shouldn't of typed it !


Lol, for real.

That is probably, without a doubt, the funniest quoted sig I've seen on here. I just can't get over it. And Urca, if you're reading this, I'm sorry. You're a cool person, but that is just too damn funny.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 17, 2012)

jpill said:


> you guys were wrong, the pac's skull fucked the bear wr's ! Thats typical of this site though, a lot of fraudulent information..


who was wrong? I played Cruz and was damn glad I did! Too bad Brady sucked donkey balls on sunday...Cruz was a monster tho. 24 pts in my league.


----------

